# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  I can't properly disassociate myself from my sleeping body while doing WILD

## SuperDuckMan

So I entered sleep paralysis and attempted to WILD. I entered a dream, but the issue was that I was still hyper-aware of my body in real life. I felt everything that happened in the real world and my dream body was moving my waking body, which hasn't ever happened before. I wasn't really 'seeing' in the dream, it was like it was just my imagination. I tried to stabilise, but just like attempting to stabilise your imagination doesn't make it more real, the stabilisation didn't help. How would I properly enter the dream so my dream world replaces waking life, instead of it feeling like a very vivid daydream?

----------


## snoop

I either "know" there is a vortex by my head or feet and when I get sucked all the way through (only takes a second), I know I'll be in a dream. This technique works virtually every time for me, I can't readily think of any times it hasn't. If you're already experiencing a dream scene but it's like you aren't actually "in it" so much as watching it happen, try... well, for lack of a better way of putting it, stepping into the scene after some point of time. The few times I see dream scenes I'm not actually "in" but are happening, I wait about 10-30 seconds and watch, and then I simply feel the time is right to "step in" to the dream, and I somehow just do it by willing it. It's pretty much just the intent to become a part of the scene rather than just watch it, knowing that's what I want (and what I'm referring to when I think about "stepping in"), then it happens.

----------


## SuperDuckMan

> I either "know" there is a vortex by my head or feet and when I get sucked all the way through (only takes a second), I know I'll be in a dream. This technique works virtually every time for me, I can't readily think of any times it hasn't. If you're already experiencing a dream scene but it's like you aren't actually "in it" so much as watching it happen, try... well, for lack of a better way of putting it, stepping into the scene after some point of time. The few times I see dream scenes I'm not actually "in" but are happening, I wait about 10-30 seconds and watch, and then I simply feel the time is right to "step in" to the dream, and I somehow just do it by willing it. It's pretty much just the intent to become a part of the scene rather than just watch it, knowing that's what I want (and what I'm referring to when I think about "stepping in"), then it happens.



I will try this. Thanks!

----------


## TravisE

It could be that you simply hadn't quite fully entered the dream state yet. I think it's probably best to be patient and try not to worry about or force it too much. Eventually, once you enter full REM sleep, there should be a point where it becomes intuitively clear when your dream has formed and all ready for you to start moving around and exploring. You generally don't need to consciously do anything to help it along, just wait and let it happen.

----------


## VagalTone

> I either "know" there is a vortex by my head or feet and when I get sucked all the way through (only takes a second), I know I'll be in a dream. This technique works virtually every time for me, I can't readily think of any times it hasn't. If you're already experiencing a dream scene but it's like you aren't actually "in it" so much as watching it happen, try... well, for lack of a better way of putting it, stepping into the scene after some point of time. The few times I see dream scenes I'm not actually "in" but are happening, I wait about 10-30 seconds and watch, and then I simply feel the time is right to "step in" to the dream, and I somehow just do it by willing it. It's pretty much just the intent to become a part of the scene rather than just watch it, knowing that's what I want (and what I'm referring to when I think about "stepping in"), then it happens.



Oh, do you go inside the vortex ? I have had that experience before while WILDing but it was unintentional and somehow it increases the vividness of the dream and the clarity of my lucidity

----------


## snoop

Yes. I place the vortex there myself with the intent and understanding that I will wind up in a dream after being sucked in. I really can't think of a time it hasn't worked for me. I'm a little confused about your last statement regarding lucidity and vividness of your dream though. It sounds like you're saying a vortex has sucked you up before unintentionally, but it helped you out. What I was saying was that I create the vortex myself through expectation. Sorry if I'm misinterpreting what you've said.

----------


## Gedackt

It sounds like you haven't entered the dream yet but are still experiencing hypnagogia. My advice with hypnagogia is to just observe, let it happen, let it pass, and then watch the next scene come along until you feel this gut feeling that tells you that the dream is ready for you to "step into" as Snoop said.

----------

